# *****Note to administrator******



## Weird Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

Not working here either.


----------



## veperformance (Aug 17, 2007)

Strange i got that problem execept for the last one about batteries.


----------



## Weird Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

It's working now.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Still nothing on my end.


----------



## Weird Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

LOL It was working yesterday, but yeah it's not working here either now.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks like EV world updated their website. Everything seems to work again.


----------

